# Diesel Prices



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Plenty of information around the internet on the current petrol issues in UAE, specifically with ENOC in Sharjah. However, it's more difficult to find information about diesel.

Our company has a fleet of heavy equipment, and our diesel consumption is pretty hefty. Our supplier has advised us of an 11% price hike, effective 01 July, due to the "continuous price fluctuation for diesel in the market". They hope that we will understand!! 

Does anyone know where I can obtain information regarding diesel price tracking in the UAE so that I can verify the supplier's claim?

Thanks in advance.
Lamp


----------

